# Get A G0745?



## Brewsky88 (Aug 3, 2016)

While I am learning the ins and outs of doing "full size" machining, I am interested in getting a little micro-lathe to aid in something that I know quite well...reloading. This little micro lathe seems to be just what I need to really expedite the process of case trimming, chamferring/deburing, neck turning, uniforming primer pockets, the possibilities go on and on. Is the 0745 a decent machine that will suit me well and be able to chop some time off of some very tedious tasks while still maintaining reliability and staying true so that I don't warp cases?


----------

